# Alternator Swap, Now no power at all



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok I hope someone can help me out on this one. 

I have a 97 Nissan Maxima. It had a bad alternator so my son and I replaced it. I charged the Battery and made sure it was disconnected when we swapped the alternator. 
Now I get no power to anything. The accessories (seats, door lights etc) do not work either. I have checked all the fuses and the all seem fine. Ground strap to the battery is good (continuity check).
I have 12v to the starter. Not sure what I am missing....any help would be great!


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone help with this?


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Are all the connections tight? Do you have any power to the guages? Which fuses are you checking? I would suggest looking at the fuseabe links in the box just to the right of the battery. The one in the center is the main 120/140 amp fuseable link. Also you have the connections to your alternator. Disconnect the battery and double check the connector which plugs into the alt. Make sure there isnt any debris in the connector and push it into position untill it clicks. The "B" terminal is the one with the nut and rubber boot. Take this back off and clean and scuff both the connecting side and the nut side. Reinstall. Make sure this nut it fairly tight. Im not talkin 100 ftlbs now, just good and snug. Im thinking maybe somthing isnt tight or not making contact somewhere. Its possable a fuseable link is blown. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

I checked the fuse-able links. They seems to be fine. They are showing 9.8 volts through it. I have no power to anything at all, gauges, Accessories, nothing. Sometime I will see the security light flash rapidly for 2 secs or so, then turn off, then repeat.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

Odd that it worked before (albiet the Alternator is bad, and now not a thing.)


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

If I remember correctly its just two connections that go on the alternator, the harness and the cable to the battery. The alternator should not connect to the negative battery terminal, it should connect to the positive terminal to recharge the battery while the car is running.


----------



## Diceman (Jun 8, 2010)

I a going to try and replace the Anti-Theft / Start Relay since the security light is flashing odd patterns and such. I will let you know what that does.
Only other reason I think it could be that is a lack of power to the entire car, where there was power before that and all the fusable links are good.


----------

